# Hunting > The Magazine >  The ultimate hunting light endorsement....

## mudgripz

What a hard case!

I live in the country just beside the city and tonight grabbed my 1000 lumen XML chipped Maxtoch SN torch and wandered up the road to see a friend. Was enjoying shining the SN across paddocks etc, and carefully avoided the occasional passing car.......

HOWEVER.. I get round the corner and there's a police car across the road. I wander past still happily looking at trees etc 2-300 meters away and nek minnit the police car pulls up behind me with lights flashing. I go back to say hello, and he says he's just received a complaint about me shining my SN at cars!

I assure him I wasn't and have been pretty careful but he told me "That light's just too dam bright". I should shine it at the ground only. Told him it's my new hunting light, and he says "I don't care, it's just too powerful"!!!

Then he gives me a lecture and I nod and I promise to be more careful and off I go. 

Now if that isn't a good light endorsement I don't know what is. The SN has been officially deemed too powerful by the NZ Police Force.    :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  

Heaven only knows what the Canterbury bunny union has to say about it...

----------


## sneeze

Ha nice.
I grabbed a cheap 35w HID spotlight a couple of weeks ago,Buffalow River I think.Its a cheap chiniese piece of crap,I had to replace the nut that holds the trigger and resolder a connection in the first week but bugger me 3500 lumans......It has some grunt.Through reasonable scope I can identify animals at 700yds + on a clear night.its a 150mm and against my 170 lightforce it looks like an air defence spotlight  :Thumbsup: and its about double the battery life. one of the 24w  70mm scope mouted ones with the ballast at the battery would be fun to try.

----------


## Steve338

And why was I not allowed in on this purchase sneeze?

----------


## Munsey

Done a search and can't find those lights for sale in nz, where do you get them from and what do they cost

----------


## sneeze

> And why was I not allowed in on this purchase sneeze?


Er???? I havnt told you about it? Crap forget who Iv told and who I havnt..Got it from richmond sports, not sure how many hes got.But...if you trealy want to buy a  piece of chinese junk then its the same as this one...
NEW H150 12v 35w HID 1500M Hunting Spotlight | Trade Me

Actually I should add that all the extra brighness isnt really that much use,ok being able to see something that far away but long range shooting at night Not something I want to get into. And it still needs a 12v battery to be lugged around

Will also add that you were first to hear of my great trophy gathering tonight and the new addition to the family so Im not feeling to guilty  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## RimfireNZ

I've got a LED Lenser P17 and a P7 which have 220 and 200 lumens. Those are amazingly bright out to 200-300 meters.

I can only imagine 1000 lumens.

----------


## mudgripz

I've put some info on the new XML technology down in the 'gear and equipment' section.

----------

